# West LA Morning Rides



## danielfr (Oct 11, 2004)

Since the rain covered the Strand from Marina del Rey to Hermosa in an inch or two of sand, I need to find a new pre-work ride in west LA. I live right at the 10 and 405 and was looking for a ride in the 30 mile range that doesn't have too much traffic or stop lights between 6 and 8. Hills would be a plus, but I'm just looking for any route that avoids the rush hour traffic.

Also, how long does the sand stay on the strand after it rains? I just started riding, so I don't know any of this type of stuff.

Thanks a lot for all the advice.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Try this*



danielfr said:


> Since the rain covered the Strand from Marina del Rey to Hermosa in an inch or two of sand, I need to find a new pre-work ride in west LA. I live right at the 10 and 405 and was looking for a ride in the 30 mile range that doesn't have too much traffic or stop lights between 6 and 8. Hills would be a plus, but I'm just looking for any route that avoids the rush hour traffic.
> 
> Also, how long does the sand stay on the strand after it rains? I just started riding, so I don't know any of this type of stuff.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the advice.


Make your way over to 26th and San Vicente in Brentwood at 6:30 a.m. Monday through Friday. A group ride leaves there, taking varying routes each day. Tag along on the rides. Even if you decide not to ride with the group, you'll have some new morning routes. They include a flat ride through the Marina, a ride up Mandeville Canyon, and some laps with hills around the Riviera Country Club.


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

*That's LaGrange*

The 6:30 am morning rides Mickey's referring to are the LaGrange club rides. You can go to www.lagrange.org for more a little more detailed info on the routing. I'm not a member but been told they welcome non-members on the rides. I've also heard that the rides this time of year are much slower and not as aggresive as during race season. 

A personal route through that area for me is the San Vicente loop to Ocean and back, through the VA up Sepulveda to Mulholland (or all the way to the valley) and back. 

Good luck! Wish I had your problem. I'm in Hollywood and can't go 3 blocks without a red light some mornings


----------

